# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 4

## Terikan

*Κα*λημερα παιδια! SOS!!! Αλλαξα σε ενα xiaomi redmi note 4 οθονη του οποιου η δικη του ειχε σπασει παρ ολα αυτα δουλευε κανονικα! απο την αλλαγη κ μετα το κινητο κατα την ενεργοποιηση ζεστενεται υπερβολικα και οταν ανοιξει ριχνει την μπαταρια σε λιγοτερο απο λεπτο! Κατα την φορτιση ζεματαει στην κυριολεξια. Ξερει κανεις να μου τι συμβαινει???

----------


## Papas00zas

Βραχυκύκλωμα μαλλον

----------


## manolo

Η οθόνη που άλλαξες ήταν original xiaomi ή όχι;

----------


## Terikan

Δεν ηταν original εγραφε grade A, αλλα δειχνει η οθονη κανονικα! Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που ζοριζεται και βραχυκυκλωνει! Μα εφτασα σε σημειο να εχω μονο μπαταρια κλακετα κ οθονη συνδεδεμενα και παλι τα ιδια!!!

----------


## manolo

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά φοβάμαι ότι στην κάνει η οθόνη. δυστυχώς συμβαίνει με μη original οθόνες. Ναι μεν παίζουν αλλά έχουν ελαττώματα τέτοιου είδους..

----------


## Terikan

Ξερεις πιο ειναι το περιεργο? Οντως αν δεν την εχω κουμπωμενη δεν ζεστενεται ολα καλα!!! ΑΛΛΑ και την δικια του οταν βαλω την αρχικη την σπασμενη παλι τα ιδια κανει! που αρχικα οταν εσπασε δουλευε κανονικα αν και σπασμενη. μετα την αλλαγη αρχισαν τα περιεργα

----------


## manolo

Αυτό είναι όντως περίεργο και φοβάμαι μήπως την έκανε τη δουλειά η αντικατάσταση με την compatible.. επίσης η μπαταρία σου πόσο καιρό την φοράει; Μήπως ήρθε και η ώρα της μπαταρίας για αλλαγή;; Οι τιμές τάσης πάνω της πολλές φορές ξεγελούν ότι είναι εντάξει ενώ δεν είναι...Μπορεί να τα χει παίξει κι αυτή..

----------


## Terikan

Και μπαταρια δοκιμασα αλλη , χωρις αποτελεσμα! Μονο format δεν το κανα. Ηδη μιλησα με την easy-service (επισκευη κινητων xiaomi) τους βρηκα μεσω internet, πιθανον απο Δευτερα να το δρομολογηω εκει. Ασε που φοβαμαι καμια πλακετα θα μου πουν κ αυτοι με κανα τρελο κοστος. (Οπως συμβαινει τις περισσοτερες φορες με τα κεντρικα service). Δεν ξερω τι να πω.., Μια οθονη πηγα να αλλαξω και χαλασα το κινητο!!!

----------


## manolo

Αν έχεις εξοικίωση με αυτά θα σου πρότεινα κι ένα factory reset και μετά ένα firmware update.....αφού πάρεις backup τα αρχεία σου που θέλεις...

----------

angel_grig (21-05-18)

----------


## Terikan

Κι όμως το έκανα επαναφορά εργοστασιακων ρυθμίσεων και δούλεψε η αηδία!!!  Που να το φανταστώ.. και παιδευόμουν και τόσες μέρες...
Τι να πω λιγο κουφο αλλα : <Πως κι οκνεις> (που λεμε και εμεις οι Ποντιοι)...

----------


## manolo

:Thumbup:

----------

